

Parallel Machine Learning for Hadoop/Mapreduce – A Python Example - amund
http://atbrox.com/2010/02/08/parallel-machine-learning-for-hadoopmapreduce-a-python-example/

======
lazy_nerd
Pretty useful if you want to do run classification on huge data sets. I didn't
know there was a project (Apache Hama) that could do parallel (MapReduce)
matrix computations - this would make it easy to do PageRank kind of
calculation.

